# What is the strongest dwarf shrimp?



## MassiveDynamic (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm thinking of breeding my dream blue shrimp with less inbred strains of (perhaps cherry?) shrimp. The first generation will be ugly, but by having overwhelmingly many more blue shrimp, i hope to breed the genetic diversity and vigor of the non-blue shrimp and the blueness of the dream blue shrimp. 

So I guess I need to know what is the healthiest and vigorous type of dwarf shrimp?

And has anyone tried anything similar? Experience with breeding shrimp?

Thanks peoples!


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmm, I would have to say cherry shrimp are pretty much the hardiest shrimp out there, they can withstand a lot. You might want to check out the shrimp spot, is it a great resource for shrimp, I would give you a link but not sure if that is allowed, just google it and you should find it easily.


----------



## Turningdoc (May 10, 2014)

The species is not what is important to "strengthen""your gene pool. Wild type DNA must be reintroduced from the same species otherwise you may actually increase the recessive traits that show up.


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Cross breeding would dilute or weaken the traits you were looking to keep.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think Caridina parvidentata is even easier, but unlikely to cross breed with most other shrimp. Either way, try to read up a little more about genes, because I doj't think it's possible what you're trying


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

If you want to toughen up their gene pool, then find a few brown shrimp of the same species and let them breed. Brown is the dominant, wild color and thus offers the greatest survivability in terms of genetic variation.

Having said that, you will lose the blue color. Furthermore, trying to keep only the ones with the blue color later on will only limit their gene pool back to what they are now.

It's your choice. Personally, I like having a few of all the colors mixed in with a bunch of browns. Makes the tank feel much more realistic, and I still get excited on the rare occasion of seeing the colored ones.

Like this one:


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

The best option for strengthening your blues is to occasionally purchase the same strain from another person's colony. It will not give you the DNA refresh as a wild type would, but it will help.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

RCS or ammon


----------

